# Solved: CLR error 80004005, on opening of various exe program



## BDT466

Hey guys, I have googled this quite a number of times and just would like your opinions as you guys seem to know what you are on about(You have fixed this exact problem a number of times). First of all, I'd just like to say, all of you guys that hep people out with various tech stuff, big ups to all of you, it is a great service you provide for free and out of your own time, and that deserves a pat on the back. Anyways, a few details about my pc and software etc.

PC: second hand Dell inspiron 6400(I think it has 1.6 GHz and 256 ram)
OS: windows xp sp3
antivirus: daily run pro iobit advanced sytem care and app. weekly run free iobit security 360

I have recieved this exact error from two .exe files, one was the Samsung Kies(to update an android device)
and a custom piece of software made in vb.net by a friend of mine and it is not corrupt.....soooo

here are the details I got from security analyzer in advance system care

Logfile of Advanced SystemCare 3 Security Analyzer
Scan saved at 11:52:08 AM, on 12/15/2010
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.1)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.0 (8.0.6001.18702)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
c:\program files\common files\logishrd\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360srv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSvcM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Intel\Wireless\Bin\Dot1XCfg.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files\IObit\Advanced SystemCare 3\AWC.exe
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {AF69DE43-7D58-4638-B6FA-CE66B5AD205D} - C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\5.2.4204.1700\swg.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {CA6319C0-31B7-401E-A518-A07C3DB8F777} - C:\Program Files\BAE\BAE.dll
O2 - BHO: Browser Address Error Redirector - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: SWEETIE - {EEE6C35C-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SweetIM Toolbar for Internet Explorer - {EEE6C35B-6118-11DC-9C72-001320C79847} - C:\Program Files\SweetIM\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\mgToolbarIE.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {CCC7A320-B3CA-4199-B1A6-9F516DD69829} - (no file)
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SigmatelSysTrayApp] stsystra.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [B2C_AGENT] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\LGMOBILEAX\B2C_Client\B2CNotiAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [googletalk] C:\Program Files\Google\Google Talk\googletalk.exe /autostart
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - 
O9 - Extra button: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_22) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {C3F79A2B-B9B4-4A66-B012-3EE46475B072} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab56907.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_22) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_22) - http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_22-windows-i586.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} - http://fpdownload2.macromedia.com/get/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O23 - Service: ArcSoft Connect Daemon (ACDaemon) - Unknown - C:\Program Files\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Software Updater (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: IS360service - IObit - C:\Program Files\IObit\IObit Security 360\IS360srv.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Process Monitor (LVPrcSrv) - Logitech Inc. - c:\program files\common files\logishrd\lvmvfm\LVPrcSrv.exe
O23 - Service: LVSrvLauncher - Logitech Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\SrvLnch\SrvLnch.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: ServiceLayer - Nokia. - C:\Program Files\PC Connectivity Solution\ServiceLayer.exe
O23 - Service: WD SmartWare Drive Manager (WDDMService) - Unknown - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\WD Drive Manager\WDDMService.exe
O23 - Service: WD SmartWare Background Service (WDSmartWareBackgroundService) - Unknown - C:\Program Files\Western Digital\WD SmartWare\Front Parlor\WDSmartWareBackgroundService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless SSO Service (WLANKEEPER) - Intel(R) Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\WLKeeper.exe
O23 - Service: Yahoo! Updater (YahooAUService) - Yahoo! Inc. - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\SoftwareUpdate\YahooAUService.exe

all help will be greatly appreciated. Cheers

ps. sorry if this is a rather stupid question, but I am near certain this is either a hijacked setting or a bit of corrupt software
I am a graphic artist and need my pc for work, I'm no expert but I do know computers so I should be able to understand you


----------



## lunarlander

They seemed to have found an answer here:

http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/forums/en-US/vbgeneral/thread/549ec74f-5a52-4273-aaf9-8743ca85026e/


----------



## BDT466

Thank you for your responce, I actually found that link, but I thought it was incorrect because I thought Samsung Kie's wasn't written in vb.net, either it is or I'm just too noob to understand why it was effected. anyways, I tried to uninstall and it simply wouldn't, I tried to download and overwrite it by re-downloading(it usually has an option to either cancel install or overwrite), but got an error. i ended up trying the reinstall function(basically troubleshoot) and it worked perfect. Sorry to everyone for being a nuisance, I very much appreciate your help lunarlander, without you telling me to try that method, I would/had dismissed it, it's the exact reason I asked for someone expertise. Cheers


----------

